# My daily A6 3.0L



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Picked this up almost 2 weeks ago, and had to do some work to it, before I could start driving it and tear down the A4. In the past week/weekend, Ive been working on getting the old steering rack out, because the previous owner had wrecked it, got everything replaced but the steering rack. Once I got it out, I noticed the steering rack housing was completely broken in half. I got the rack replaced, lowered it a bit, swapped to black mirror caps, and threw on some 17x8.5 Mandrus Millennium wheels with an et25, 235/45/17s. Im liking the final outcome pretty good. 

Day 1 one I got the car. 










I parked it the next day, and started working on it that following weekend. The steering rack was a complete bitch to get out, especially the bolt to the bottom of the rack, and power steering lines. There were several times I had to just pack up my tools and walk away from it. 

The broken rack. 



















It steers/drives so much better now. Here are pics of the final outcome.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Finally washed the A6 for the first time, in no telling how long. I never realized how white it really was until I got it cleaned up. I really need to polish the headlights and go over it good with a clay bar. Here are some much needed, updated pics.


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

Nice car. Some bigger wheels would look great. The white is super bright. My buddy has a white Avant and when he cleans it, it really pops. What did you lower your car on?


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Thanks. I just had these laying around to go on my A4, but decided to throw them on the A6. I plan to get bigger wheels later, just not sure what size. As for lowering it, I actually threw the sport springs from my A4 on it for the time being. Once I get done cleaning the motor, bay, changing clutch and doing a wire tuck on my A4, Im going to start saving for either some H&R Race Springs or go with Coilovers.


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

Nice man! How does it ride? Do you find that I sits lower because they are on a heavier car?


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

It rides pretty decent, a little bouncy due to the fact its such a big car on A4 springs. It dropped it about 1" when I measured a couple hours after I done it. I havent remeasured it, since its settled and go some miles on it.


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

So your A4 springs fit no problem? B5 A4 right? I was wondering what the difference in springs where. I was assuming just the spring rate.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

The whole front suspension is the same from the struts to the control arms, from what I could tell. The A6 rear springs are bigger in diameter than the A4 springs, but the A4 rears fit, no problem.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Just a quick update on the A6. Since I found out the transmission casing was cracked and leaking, Im taking it upon myself to pull the motor and trans, have the transmission repaired, clean all of the New York road salt, dirt and grime out of the bay and engine. I will also be doing gasket repairs, and removing the rest of the SAI setup.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Got a bit more done today. Got the front end off, harness unplugged from the ecu, pulled the AC pump off so I wouldnt have to release the freon and refill it back up. I decided to quite early, and help a friends wife on his car since hes deployed over seas. Probably get more done tomorrow.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

After a string of lazyness, I finally got the motor and trans out of the car this morning. Audis idea of the heater core hoses to the block under everything, was not a good move. There is not a lot of room in bay for the V6, so I can only imagine how cramped the V8 is.


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

What are the specs on the wheels? I'm looking at some Rotiforms and want to avoid rubbing.

They will be going on this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6954488626/in/photostream


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Theyre 17x8.5 with a 25mm offset.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Been so long since Ive done anything to this. Im about to order the majority of the parts to put the motor and trans back together. All new gaskets, timing belt, tensioner, upper oil pan, and a few other things. Looking for some not so expensive catless downpipes, or making my own.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

The majority of my parts just showed up at my door step today. Probably spent $800 on just parts and the cam locking tool for the 3.0. All new timing belt, valve cover gaskets, motor mounts, TB tensioner, assortment of gaskets, front differential seals, tail shaft seal, torque convertor seal and a few other things. Thanks to AutohausAZ, NGP Racing and Scotty at Advanced Automotion (no Im not doing a 6spd swap)


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Worked on the motor some. Almost back together, after sitting for a year. 

What I started out with today. Cams and crank locked in time, upper/lower oil pan removed along with oil pump, timing belt, tensioners and rollers removed. 










Got to a stopping point tonight, a new oil pump drive chain, oil pump and pan assembly back on, new water pump/gasket, timing belt and tensioner. Got to finish up the valve cover gaskets, intake manifold gaskets, accessories, sai block off plates, and move on to the transmission side of things. 












Key note, make sure you remember how everything goes back together, or you will have to remove parts, buy more gasket sealant, and reassemble. When doing the oil pump chain tensioner, dont remove the pin until you have everything in place :facepalm: :banghead:


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

*As of 6/29*, motor is in the car, engine harness is 95% wired up, got a few other bolt ons to do, and then I can add fluid, and see if she starts up. Its been a rough time, having the engine and hoist fall over on me, luckily didnt get hurt too bad, a few problems with the exhaust, but got that all squared away. I cut the cats out, reused the stock flanges, had new downpipes made and O2 bungs welded in. I was afraid they werent going to clear the fire wall, but everything fit awesome. Only pic I have of the complete motor now.


----------

